# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مذاهب العُلماء في مراتب التفخيم.

## أبو إلياس الرافعي

*مذاهب العُلماء في مراتب التفخيم* *1- المذهب الأول وهو مذهب ابن الطحان الأندلسي:*
*حروف الاستعلاء ثلاثة أضرب:*
المفتوح والمضموم والمكسور، والساكن ليس له مرتبة منفردة، بل يلحق بمرتبة الحركة التي قبله، وهي كالآتي:
*أ - المفتوح:* وهو ما قوي تفخيمُه؛ نحو: خَلا، ظَلَم، والساكن وقبله مفتوح نحو: يَغْلب، أَظْلَم.
*ب - المضموم:* وهو ما كان تفخيمُه دون المرتبة الأولى؛ نحو: قُولُوا، طُوبَى، والساكن وقبله مضموم؛ نحو: يُصْرَف، يُغْفَر.
*ج – المكسور:* وهو ما كان تفخيمُه دون المضموم؛ نحو: خِزْي، طِبْتُم، والساكن وقبله مكسور؛ نحو: إِطْعام، أَفْرِغ، اِضْرِب.

*2- المذهب الثاني:*
*وهو مذهب الإمام ابن الجزري، وهو على خمسة أضرب:*
أ - المفتوح وبعده ألف: نحو: خَالِدِين، طاغِين.
ب - المفتوح وليس بعده ألف نحو: طَبَع، وقَتَل.
جـ - المضموم نحو: خُذُوا، طُبع، غُلِبت.
د - الساكن نحو: يَطْبع، يَقْتل.
هـ - المكسور نحو: طِباقا، ضِرارًا، غشاوة.

----------

